
Android Things 1.0 launches, Google promises 3 years of updates for every device - spacemanspiffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/05/android-things-hits-version-1-0-with-centralized-google-update-system/
======
pwg
> every single Android Things-based product will get _three years_ of OS
> updates, direct from Google, for free

Only three years? That is not at all reasonable for IOT devices. Many of them
will be in use for far longer than three years.

